# Zrock?



## sus

Is this a z rock? Looks almost black with yellow blaze but has bars on the body. Can't find spots. Sorry for poor photos; always hiding except while feeding.


----------



## solgood

yes. O. lithobates


----------



## MattyP

yeah! def O. Lithobates... Looks a little bit rough or stressed, but very NICE Fish!!!


----------



## MattyP

yeah! def O. Lithobates... Looks a little bit rough or stressed, but very NICE Fish!!!


----------



## MattyP

yeah! def O. Lithobates... Looks a little bit rough or stressed, but very NICE Fish!!!


----------



## sus

Thanks a lot.

Yes he is lil stressed as they had to travel and came with my new 180g.

Another prob I didn't realize that my dragonblood will be trying to dominate. I'll put DB back to where he was (with mbunas).


----------



## csnake

Sorry here, but I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with the previous posters. I've never seen a lithobates with barring, plus his body doesn't seem right. He doesn't have the torpedo shaped body. His back is a little bit to round, almost like a borleyi type body. He might have some lithobates in him, but he looks to me like a hybrid.


----------



## nauTik

csnake said:


> Sorry here, but I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with the previous posters. I've never seen a lithobates with barring, plus his body doesn't seem right. He doesn't have the torpedo shaped body. His back is a little bit to round, almost like a borleyi type body. He might have some lithobates in him, but he looks to me like a hybrid.


yeah seriously he does not look anything like my litho... Like you said the body shape is very different, not to mention I've never seen a litho with stripes.

Still not a bad looking fish, but I don't think its a Z-rock litho.


----------



## sus

Thanks again for all the comments.

Just an update, in the profile section for Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe), I don't see spots on some of the adult males, which makes me lil comfortable.

Also the place from where these fishes were originally bought (at least what I was told) is a reputable dealer. So hope they are not hybrids.


----------



## nauTik

sus said:


> Thanks again for all the comments.
> 
> Just an update, in the profile section for Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe), I don't see spots on some of the adult males, which makes me lil comfortable.
> 
> Also the place from where these fishes were originally bought (at least what I was told) is a reputable dealer. So hope they are not hybrids.


spots will fade will dominant / mature adult males, but never stripes. Not a full lithobates, but just curious what exactly qualifies a dealer as "reputable"


----------



## noki

If you scare the fish, a Lithobates male should show the 3 spots, then lose the spots when feeling more confident.

I don't really think that is a Lithobates either.


----------



## GoofBoy

There is peacock in that fish.

Here is my male Z-Rock.

Note the 3 spots on the side and the blaze is much fuller.


----------



## sus

Thank you folks.

I was searching in peacocks. Can it be Aulonocara maylandi Sulphur head?

Here are some pics similar to mine I found in the web

























But mine has more blue. Need your comments.

To nauTik, that is what I was told, probably meaning reliable (as he himself breeds his fishes) and knowledgable, in this fishy business for >15years. That's why I said HOPEFULLY they are not hybrids, but....


----------



## Fogelhund

This fish is not an Aulonocara at all.


----------



## sus

So what's the conclusion? Hybrid ? 

Any way, I'm growing some lithobate Z-rock fries I bought online from a member of this forum, hope some of them will be male.


----------



## i_tend_to_trend

This isnt a zrock... Peacock... Hybrid at all... Its a mara rocks (sulphure head) its a hap They are actually pretty common in cichlid trade i have both z rock and mara rock


----------

